# Rod holder cleat combo



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks to be very clever ingenuity, but $100? I may just be too frugal


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't see why not. Just might pull a bit on the rod handle but nothing it couldn't handle.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I found them as cheap as $80. If you consider it would combine a $50 SS rod holder, and $35 flip up cleat I was gonna use, it's not to bad.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

I put one on the front, use it every time I fish, it's great for stashing the rod while grabbing a beer from cooler. They're very heavy duty


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

EsteroS said:


> I put one on the front, use it every time I fish, it's great for stashing the rod while grabbing a beer from cooler. They're very heavy duty


Awesome. Can you still put a rod in it if you are using it as a cleat?


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Yep, as long as it's not super thick rope


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

10-4. I think I'll order 2 for the back cleats. And then 2 flip up cleats for the front.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

firecat1981 said:


> 10-4. I think I'll order 2 for the back cleats. And then 2 flip up cleats for the front.


I kind of want one for the bow cleat front and center of the casting platform...


----------



## BadfishBud (Sep 8, 2019)

Cool idea for bow cleat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EsteroS said:


> I put one on the front, use it every time I fish, it's great for stashing the rod while grabbing a beer from cooler. They're very heavy duty


Estero, is there a cap on the bottom with a way to plumb a drain tube so water doesn’t get in the hull?


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Yeah, it comes with the drain tube fitting, so then just run your drain tube off of it


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Here's where we ran the drain tube for the bow cleat


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

EsteroS said:


> Yep, as long as it's not super thick rope


Could you splice in an eye in the line, create a loop, drop it over the entire cleat and put your rod in it?


----------

